# Log Splitters



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Any one have info/experience with log splitters mounted on A B7510 tractor?
1. Kind
2. Make etc.
3. Recommendations!

Thank you,
Dean


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The only person I know that actually has a 3 pt. log splitter is Mark on another page he goes by DRankin. He has one that he uses on his Deere 4115. He seems to be satisfied with it. I personally feel that these type splitters although cost about the same as a stand alone engine powered splitter but they can pile up a ton of hours on your tractor. I think the standard engine driven splitter is most cost effective.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Rankin make nice equipment and this is the unit I believe Mark uses. 

3-POINT LOG SPLITTER


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

I'd think if you don't split all the time you may not want to deal with the maintenance of yet another engine.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Rankin make nice equipment and this is the unit I believe Mark uses.
> 
> 3-POINT LOG SPLITTER *


Thanks, I just looked at the PDF and this item is exactly what I am looking for but I'll need to check if my 7510 has sufficent hyd res. to run it also looks like I'll need a rear hyd block.
Dean


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GreenMtnMan _
> *I'd think if you don't split all the time you may not want to deal with the maintenance of yet another engine. *


You got it correct, just what I don't need is another engine !!!!!!

Car/Truck/Boat/2nd Boat/Lawn mower/Tiller/Chainsaw/Generator/Blower/String trimmer/KubotaT&G1860/KubotaB7510 

As you can see I can spend a lot of time and effort just taking care of the above...
Dean

PS. I forgot My Honda Shadow (but that's fun) so I don't mind playing with that as well as the Cessna 170B on floats......Now I'm exhausted just thinking about it!!!


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *You got it correct, just what I don't need is another engine !!!!!!
> 
> Car/Truck/Boat/2nd Boat/Lawn mower/Tiller/Chainsaw/Generator/Blower/String trimmer/KubotaT&G1860/KubotaB7510
> ...



It really puts things in prospective when you break things down regarding service and maintance and where your time goes!!

I'm my case : 3 cars (2 cars & 1 SUV) 2 bikes, 2 tractors, 1 generator, blower, weedwacker, chainsaw

Thankfully all my attachments & trailers are not gas powered because I'm at the limit of what i can maintain and the level I like to maintain things. 
I know its not the smallest or the biggest list of gas powered items -but I'm not commerical and I have way many other time consuming hobbies and businesses.....I fit them in however..

I find computers as being the most time consuming of them all...

Duc


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This is another nice 3 pt. splitter. 

TW-3 log splitter  

Just bear in mind that Timber Wolf is not an inexpensive line.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The Timber Wolf TW-3 may be more advantageous to you as it has its own hyd. oil reservoir and pump. No power beyond kit is required. Just hook up the pto. This is the type unit I would be inclined to go with as there is less chance of contaminationg your tractor's hyd. system. Requires a min. 16 pto hp.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *The Timber Wolf TW-3 may be more advantageous to you as it has its own hyd. oil reservoir and pump. No power beyond kit is required. Just hook up the pto. This is the type unit I would be inclined to go with as there is less chance of contaminationg your tractor's hyd. system. Requires a min. 16 pto hp. *


I just asked for a price quote, it may turn out a tow behind might be more practable, what do you guys think of those?
Dean


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Splitters from our Candian friends.

Quali-Pro


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Northern Tool

NorthStar 3-Point Horizontal Log Splitter


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks to all that replied and I absolutly agree This tractor already has more ports (outlets) than most.
My neighbor upon hearing that I was looking for a log splitter towed his down to me and it is a brute, the oddity is it has a little 5 HP and the hyd pump looks like a small elongated tennis ball but it sure split wood and had a massive frame with a 30" mouth, just the ticket, sure convinced me this is not rocket sicence!!
It appears to me that just the rail, cyl,w/wedge and perhaps valve is all I need (maybe best found on an old tow splitter with worn out engine) will begin the search locally today.
The hoses and couplings are readily available to me and with all of the hyd. fittings (ports) that are available on my tractor this seems to be an easy project and considerably cheaper than $1800 or so for a good 3 point splitter
4 cords is about what I burn every year so not exactly needing high volume production and can do that in a weeks time so really don't want to piddle around with another engine to baby sit!
Will keep you updated on this project.
Dean


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Tom, were you directing this to me?
"Update on this? 
Where did you end up going with this project?"


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *Dean, yes.
> 
> Sorry I was just thinking it was your thread, and you'd reply. This is an older post that I found in a search & I shouldn't have assumed that.
> ...


OK Update follows;
Neighbor heard I was looking for a splitter and offered his heavy duty tow behind, if I would fix it (wouldn't start/run) Robins (6 HP near as I can tell), with easy overhaul, now runs like a top!!
Posted a thread named Splitting Wood, I think! Chief and one or two others responded, not that it matters!
If Mr. Robins croaks (engine not neighbor) This spring I'll convert it to a 3 point in all likely hood! I now have over my 4 cord of firewood and with the summers here in Oklahoma, storing firewood longer than a year or so is anathema to BUG CITY....

The best pic I have of MR. Robins at the moment, ignor the old dip sh!t running the splitter, he is just some dufus I found on a political forum!!

<img src=http://www.greencis.net/~custer/spliter.jpg>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> * he is just some dufus I found on a political forum!!
> 
> <img src=http://www.greencis.net/~custer/spliter.jpg> *



strange.. i thought i saw that same dufus curled up in bed with a pack of wild dogs!!!! 

good deal on the splitter dean..


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Yep SJ,
It is the very same DUFUS!! Very observent!


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Is that cotton word thats getting split? 

If not what kind is it?

Regards


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *Is that cotton word thats getting split?
> 
> If not what kind is it?
> ...


White Oak and Persimmon!


----------

